# Happy Pi day everyone!



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Today is Pi day, 3 - 14 - 15 at 9:26:53 ULTIMATE Pi day, the only one this Century.

I have already celebrated over Pizza Pi with friends, hope you have a good one.


----------



## Turnip7 (Mar 9, 2014)

OK so square of your piece of pie and see how far you can get on this one in celebration of the official pi day!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4644103.stm


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

2500 years ago someone must have drawn a circle with a piece of string and measured, to find the circumfirence : diameter was 22:7.

Wouldn't it be a laugh if someone actually measured a really big circle, really accurately, and found this measurement slightly off? And that Pi was not an irrational number after all?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

It's also known as steak and blow job day. I'm not kidding.

http://www.officialsteakandblowjobday.com/

Plus, it's my birthday.

It's aptly named.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Hope it comes around more than once a century : )


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Hope it comes around more than once a century : )


:biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> 2500 years ago someone must have drawn a circle with a piece of string and measured, to find the circumfirence : diameter was 22:7.
> 
> Wouldn't it be a laugh if someone actually measured a really big circle, really accurately, a*nd found this measurement slightly off? And that Pi was not an irrational number after all?*


it is off Rusty...22/7 is an imperfect approximation, just like PI 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_that_22/7_exceeds_π

PI (sorry can't type the greek symbol for PI here) is *3.14159265359* and this is a rounded off value to 10 decimal places. The actual math in the calculation after 3.1459 goes on to infinity.



> The number π is a mathematical constant, ratio of a circle's circumference to its diameter, commonly approximated as 3.14159. It has been represented by the Greek letter "π" since the mid-18th century, though it is also sometimes spelled out as "pi" (/paɪ/)


Now, in circles two Pi is always better than one...:biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Today is Pi day, 3 - 14 - 15 at 9:26:53 ULTIMATE Pi day, the only one this Century.
> 
> I have already celebrated over Pizza Pi with friends, hope you have a good one.


If yesterday was your birthday, (Happy B-day), and that number combination is the only one in this 21st century...
it would seem unique to this century.

lets see ....3 14 (20)15 .....3 14 (21)15 would be the next time it rolls around, and the century number gets incremented
by 1..but you probably won't be around on CMF to mark that special day. :biggrin:

But then St. Paddy's day comes around once a year..so you can still celebrate with some green beer. each:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Yesterday was the only Ultimate Pi Day this century but Pi day comes every year. Next year it will be 3 14 16 which is a good approximation, but so is July 22.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Yesterday was the only Ultimate Pi Day this century but Pi day comes every year. Next year it will be 3 14 16 which is a good approximation, but so is July 22.


maybe so ,but as they say..you can't fit square pegs (angular measurements) into round Pi holes:biggrin:


----------

